
Show HN: UI-Editor, a Component Builder - imvetri
https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor#ui-editor
======
imvetri
I created this tool to build components and generate framework specific code.
It is not fully built yet. I am sharing it across to get feedbacks. I would
like to continue working on it but I have lost track on how to take it
forward. Appreciate your help.

Thanks, Vetri.

~~~
verdverm
Documentation in text would be nice as would a non GPL 3 license. Can't touch
GPL 3 code, too risky say the lawyers

~~~
imvetri
ok. thank you

~~~
verdverm
It's hard to go back and look up things in videos. Copy & paste of examples
too

~~~
imvetri
I created this [https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor#step-by-step-
tutorials-...](https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor#step-by-step-tutorials--)

I would like to know what to do next if you could provide some suggestion.

------
MH15
Demo seems broken on Firefox 73.

~~~
imvetri
Thanks for letting me know. Added to issues. I'm prioritising a minimal
working version once the tool is fully functional I'll start with cross
browser issues.

~~~
bastijn
Also seems broken on Chrome 79 on Windows 10.

